# 5th Anniversary Highland Gathering 18 - 22 June 2015



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Happy New Year!

It is at this time of year we are all making plans for the summer (at least those of us who are not skiing or lingering in the Spanish winter sun).

We have decided on the Midsummer weekend for the Highland Gathering, which will be a party to celebrate our 5th Anniversary of hosting meets and gatherings at Brin. It is hard to believe that this will be the sixth year ………………… thirteen "wild" events have already washed under the bridge, as it were!

We will be inviting members of different forums. It will be informal, and free, and you can join in as little or as much as you like. Generous donations for the Cairngorm Mountain rescue team are accepted - last year, in total, we donated over £1,100.
The main thing, though, is that I am hoping that we will get lots of old friends who came to some of the earlier meets, as well as more recent visitors and new faces. We will limit numbers, if we think that there are going to be too many, so book early to avoid disappointment. I already have three signed up - even before the thread is posted!

The dates: 18/19th - 22nd June.
The Venue: Brin Herb Nursery, IV2 6XD

Activities: The main event will be a BBQ and bonfire, probably on the Saturday night. There are opportunities for walks, bird watching, cycling, or just soaking up the summer sun, and of course meeting friends, old and new, not to mention eating and drinking. A Saturday trip to Inverness is popular with shopping addicts (on the service bus - bring your bus pass!) and it is likely that there will be a trip to the pub - although The Dores Inn has changed hands, and I am not sure what the situation with the community minibus will be at that stage.

More details will follow in due course, and if you have any queries let me know. But in the mean time I look forward to seeing you all.
All the Best and safe travels
Margaret

PS. We are not setting the date for the minimeet at this stage, but are likely to set a late September/early October date about the time of the Gathering.


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

Margaret and Angus
A belated Happy New Year to you all. Sue and I plan on coming up for the Gathering. I'm in Exeter until Thursday 18th meeting up with a load of old (operative word!) uni pals but with the wonders of modern travel reckon that we can be with you no later than 19th pm, (maybe we can persuade John and Hilary to come along as well)

Looking forward to seeing you again
Tony & Sue


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

tonybvi said:


> Margaret and Angus
> A belated Happy New Year to you all. Sue and I plan on coming up for the Gathering. I'm in Exeter until Thursday 18th meeting up with a load of old (operative word!) uni pals but with the wonders of modern travel reckon that we can be with you no later than 19th pm, (maybe we can persuade John and Hilary to come along as well)
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you again
> Tony & Sue


Good to hear you can make it. I think we have 9-10 signed up already! It would be good if you can encourage John & Hilary up, I think the last time we saw them was probably at Neil's christening (Easter 1984)!
All the best and safe travels
Margaret


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi Margaret
hopefully we can actually make it this time. The van has its new engine, the flat is sold and I have a volunteer for greenhouse watering duties - what can possibly go wrong!
Chris


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

ardgour said:


> Hi Margaret
> hopefully we can actually make it this time. The van has its new engine, the flat is sold and I have a volunteer for greenhouse watering duties - what can possibly go wrong!
> Chris


Sorry to take SO long to respond - will pm to explain.
Anyway I have put you down. I think we have about 20 vans signed up - will probably limit numbers soon, so if anyone else is interested - I suggest you sign up soon!


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*confirmations, please!*

Hi, all
Numbers are now limited.

I would be grateful if you could check the list below and confirm if you are still coming, how many of you there will be and when you expect to arrive and leave. Thanks.

More details will follow shortly, but we expect to have our usual trip to Dores on Sunday (lunchtime). If you are interested in coming for a meal at the Dores Inn, please let me know. There will be limited space, and we may need a minibus driver.

magbrin
Tonybvi
Ardgour
BwB
Irnbru
Highland
Tribute11
2cv
elfish
kernewek
Sam3317
ducato
nightman
Martlet
delicagirl
cowanhouse
nutts
reiverlad
Georgieporgie
Barnacle
Bongovanman
admin
dieselkg

Possibles:
Photo4x4?
The laird?
andy63?

All the best and safe travels
Margaret


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

Forgot to mention in my previous reply (on the other forum!) that Sue and I would like to go to Dores - as mentioned I'll even drive the minibus if necessary.
Looking forward to seeing you again under better circumstances.
Tony & Sue


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*More details*

You're down for Dores, Tony, and I'll pm re driving.

If you haven't already confirmed please can you let me know as soon as possible, how many of you there are, when you expect to arrive and depart, and if you want to go to Dores Inn.

Probable Timetable:
Thursday afternoon - Working party for those willing to help us get set up on the field. 
Thursday evening - BBQ for those arriving on Wed/Thursday.
Friday evening - themed evening - details to follow.
Saturday evening - main BBQ for everyone who wants to join in.
Sunday lunchtime - main trip to Dores (Inn & Loch Ness)
pm/evening - secondary trip to Dores if required.

On Friday and Saturday there will be service buses to Inverness if anyone wants to go on a shopping trip.

More details (what to bring etc.) for all the events will follow.

For a number of reasons, not least because we will only just be back from our trip to Canada (which is not going to be easy), the Schoolroom will not be open or available during the gathering. Depending on the weather it would be very helpful if you could bring any form of shelter that can be used in the evenings - just in case it is not the dry clear sunny summer evening we are accustomed to at our gatherings!!

This year the donations from the Highland Gathering will not be going to the Cairngorm Mountain Rescue team but to a memorial fund, in memory of our son. We are, however working closely with the leader of CMR and others as to how some of the money we have already raised, will be spent.
I know most of you know that our son, Neil, was killed in a climbing accident in Canada in January, aged 31. He was an adventurer, an explorer and an experienced mountaineer as well as a committed research scientist. We have already raised £3,000 which has gone to the Mountain Bothies Association to kit out a new bothy on Skye, and $6,000 (over £3,000) was raised in Canada and donated to British Columbia Search and Rescue, in his name and that of one of his other companions who died with him.
Our future plans include the possibility of helping Canadian students come to Scotland to climb and helping local schoolchildren, here, to gain mountain skills in the Cairngorms. Others will evolve. We are discussing these possibilities with Neil's friends, here and in Canada, Willie Anderson, the leader of Cairngorm Mountain Rescue team and others, and once we have confirmed details we will set up a charitable trust.
We have recently asked for generous donations from our visitors at our meets and gatherings - and you have been extremely generous. Last year we gave £1,100 to CMR. This year, for the first time, we are asking for a suggested donation of £5 - £10 per person per night. Depending on the numbers (which are looking high!) we should easily be able to raise between £1,000 and £1,500 from this single gathering. 
Please remember to bring your cash!

(PS. Please no messages of sympathy, here, Thanks.)


----------

